# what could be wrong??



## wolfeking (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a HP G61-336NR and i am having some diffuculty with. I replaced the heyboard, and now it just wont start. When I push the power button, the WLAN and power com on, but the screen is black and the NUM LOCK and CAPS LOCK lights just flash. 
At first, I thought it may be the ram, but i have tested both of the Ram cards in my Lenovo, and both work. and since my Lenovo is a PATA hdd, i cant test the HDD on it. 
Could this be a HDD failure, or maybe a GPU failure??


----------



## DMGrier (Sep 2, 2010)

I would make sure that your screen is hooked up, does the bios screen show up? Try and hook a external monitor to it and let us know if something shows up. If you do not have a external screen you can get one at a second hand store like good will for pretty cheap.

Plus I would even go as far as to say the mother board with the flash num lock and all.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 2, 2010)

It will not boot to bios, nothin on screen. No responce on the HDMI or regular monitor.


----------



## mvanert (Sep 2, 2010)

*Won't start*

Was it working before you replaced the keyboard? It sounds to me like you did not reconnect all of the wiring on the mb. I'd pull it apart again and make sure you follow the manufacturers repair manual step-by-step. I'm sure you can find an illustrated manual for your laptop.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it worked before the repair. As for the repair manual, I followed it the first time. All the wires are connected. That i am sure.


----------



## Mattu (Sep 3, 2010)

I doubt it's the HDD because you should be able to boot into the BIOS without a HDD. My assumption (I know you don't want to hear this ) is that you could have accidentally shocked some component on the motherboard, such as the GPU chip with static electricity, or accidentally broke something off like a capacitor during the reassembly process. You may have to take it somewhere to confirm a bad motherboard.


----------



## dadafei (Sep 3, 2010)

Turn on your couputer ,after some minutes then try pushing the Capslock key to see if the light could be on .If it could be on,in my opinion,there must be something wrong with your screen.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 7, 2010)

dadafei said:


> Turn on your couputer ,after some minutes then try pushing the Capslock key to see if the light could be on .If it could be on,in my opinion,there must be something wrong with your screen.



you aint bright r  u??  if it was the screen, then it would work with an external monitor.


----------



## 1shado1 (Sep 7, 2010)

wolfeking said:


> you aint bright r  u??  if it was the screen, then it would work with an external monitor.



We don't all have the same knowledge or abilities.  

Did you find this?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=d&cc=dk&docname=c01443366

Read the blink codes.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 7, 2010)

2 blink, decoded as BIOS corruption failure

what do i do about that??

thanks for that link, man (assumption, sorry if your a woman.) 
Also, sorry for going off on that dude, i was kinda out there for a while.


----------



## 1shado1 (Sep 7, 2010)

wolfeking said:


> 2 blink, decoded as BIOS corruption failure
> 
> what do i do about that??
> 
> ...



You're welcome for the link.  Beneath the blink code chart, are explanations of each code.  Click the "+" to the left of the appropriate code beneath the chart to maximize the explanation.  There is a link to some support document, which seems Vista specific, but the procedures explained (I didn't read it) may apply to Windows 7 as well.  And as I didn't read the procedures, I don't know if they can be performed without a working monitor or not, so they may be no help at all.  Good luck!!  : )


----------



## dadafei (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes,you are right.I am not bright.
Thanks for your nice reply!


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 8, 2010)

I wasnt meaning to be mean. Its just if you had read the rest of the post, you would know that we had already ruled out screen problems.


----------



## 1shado1 (Sep 9, 2010)

wolfeking said:


> I wasnt meaning to be mean. Its just if you had read the rest of the post, you would know that we had already ruled out screen problems.



I think you mean "posts", as opposed to "post", as your original post made no mention of having tried an external monitor.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 9, 2010)

yes i ment posts. thread would have been a better word.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 12, 2010)

ok, so broke down and called whatever asian country that HP uses, and they seem to think it is a hardware problem. So... they are sending a box to get it fixed. TGFW i guess.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 23, 2010)

ok, so got it back today. The repair order said that they repaired/replaced System board SDram (Good thing I kept the 8GB DDR3 units i used) keyboard and Thermal Pad. 
Got the charger separate. Its all working now.


----------

